# Another DIY Camo to gun stock question



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 22, 2008)

Fellers I have a stock im wanting to 
do in camo. What I need info on is
#1. what type of rattle can paint do I need
thats best suited for this ? and colors
#2. Is there any patterens on the market for this
operation to use.
#3. How many base coats should I apply first
before going to the next color ?

I've seen on this forum some very good jobs 
done on here, I did a search .. but came up empty
Maybe it was the wording I used , dunno  

Id like to get it right and lookin good with the smell
of fresh paint gone before hunting season opens.
OH... This is my black powder gun so the quicker
I get her painted and done the better .

Thanks guys, any tips and help with this
are very much appreciated !  

God Bless,
BCW
Id would have liked to have her diped, but at this point
now I cant afford it, plus the wait in line.. Maybe next year


----------



## BookHound (Jul 22, 2008)

I am a Krylon fan.  If you ever want to remove the paint, brake cleaner will make an easy job of it.  If you want to touch up the paint or change color/pattern for different hunting environments, it is easy to do.  Krylon is cheap and it is easy to apply.

1. Degrease what you plan to paint.  You could use brake cleaner for this.
2. Tape off any areas you don't want painted, like maybe sights, breach area, etc.
3. Put down your base coat.
4. Use some leaves, pine straw, sticks, etc. for a pattern and spray the next color.

You really can't screw it up too badly and if you aren't happy or make some mistakes it is easy to either start all over or just keep spraying.

Some guys will then spray some clear coat to help seal in the paint.  I don't because I don't care enough to bother.  I'll just touch up as needed.

If you are worried about getting it looking the way you want, start with something like an old ammo can.  Practice a bit on that first.

Krylon actually makes a "camo" series of paint.  I use that.

Hope this helps.

Take care,

Mark


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Mark
Krylon was the name I was trying to remember
on the paint. Thanks for the advise and tips.
I have the barrell is off, its just a stock at present 
the way you described doing it  I believe it might just 
work out fine for me. 

Does it matter on the Krylon camo paint, I went to the sight
(Krylon ) and saw a fussion paint, do you know if this
will hold up better and longer ?  Does anyone have any pics
to share with me ? 

Thanks again,
 BCW


----------



## BookHound (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll snap some pictures for you later tonight.  Heck, I might even paint a gun jsut for you!  LOL.

Mark


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 22, 2008)

Well heck ..
bring in the pics ...


----------



## BookHound (Jul 22, 2008)

BoxCallWillie said:


> Well heck ..
> bring in the pics ...




Raining out.  Late.  Sorry.  Will have to be tomorrow.  BUT!  I did drag a rifle out of the safe and we'll camo it together.  I'll take pics along the way.  I promise.

Take care.  

Mark


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 22, 2008)

BookHound said:


> Raining out.  Late.  Sorry.  Will have to be tomorrow.  BUT!  I did drag a rifle out of the safe and we'll camo it together.  I'll take pics along the way.  I promise.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Mark



Thats cool Mark 
realy looking forward to this  
God Bless 
and Thanks 
 BCW


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 23, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=182239

Here's how I did my Knoxx stock this year.  The pictures really don't do it justice.  I stole the idea from another forum somewhere.  I'm sure I could find the link if I needed to.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 23, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=182239
> 
> Here's how I did my Knoxx stock this year.  The pictures really don't do it justice.  I stole the idea from another forum somewhere.  I'm sure I could find the link if I needed to.



Looks real nice Bud, see you used the Krylon too.
I bet it does look even better in person.
Thanks , This really does help by seeing it done first hand
with the step pictures.

BCW


----------



## BookHound (Jul 23, 2008)

Krylon paint:






Host rifle (short barrel AR15):





First thing I do is degrease using brake cleaner purchased for a couple bucks at Autozone.





It dries pretty quickly.  I used the drying time to go grab some leaves and branches for the painting.





I then prepared the foliage for use by thinning it out a bit and making one side where it could lay flat on the rifle.





Dry off the rifle with a clean rag.





Apply the base.  I used a dark OD.  As I spray other colors with the foliage covering parts of the rifle only the parts not covered by foliage get the next layer/color of paint.  So, if you want a lighter overall color, you might want to start dark and use only a little of "template" foliage.  Make sense?  You want to hold the can 8-10 inches from the surface and keep your hand moving.  I spray in short bursts.  This helps avoid thick areas of paint or running.





My base OD color.





I wanted a lighter colored rifle, so I didn't apply a lot of "template" foliage.  





After the tan applied:





I then used some larger leaves and dusted some brown.  I used very short bursts and kept the can moving pretty fast.  I didn't want the exposed areas to be entirely brown; just wanted a "dusting".





Finished paint job:





If I wanted I could also apply a clear coat on top of this, but I just don't ever bother.  I actually like knowing if I decide I don't like the paint job or want to change it, it is easy to do.

Hope this helps you in some way.

My warmest regards to you.

Mark


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Mark,
This helps emencely.. (Clear photos)
Very nice transition of the camo comming through .
What about sealing the paint to try and make it last
longer  should I like it on the first attempt  ( just a satin clear coat or two ? ) .

Nice AR15 BTW ...

Thanks again !

 BCW


----------



## BookHound (Jul 23, 2008)

Krylon makes a few different clear coats.  Sorry, but I have no experience with them.

I can tell you I paint most my ARs this way and I use them pretty hard.  I host and attend carbine classes where we put 1000-1500 rounds down range in a weekend.  I also participate in local matches.  Lots of shooting from prone in the dirt, up against barricades, etc.  I also do lots of LE demos to test silencers.  The guns get handled.  LOL.  The paint as is does wear, but I just touch up as needed and that isn't too often.

Paint one first without the clear coat and see how you like it.  You can always touch up the paint later and then clear coat it.  Just a thought.

Be well!

Mark


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 23, 2008)

*Camo Painting*

Thanks again Buddy,
I will get the paint this wekend and give it a whirl
I'll let you know the results .

OH,  one other thing ..  being its a smoke pole im doing
I just wonder about doing the barrell since I soak the barrell in the tub to clean it after useing for the season.
Maybe I ought not do the barrell on this one, just the stock.

Thanks Mark for all the help you've provided I really 
appreciate it .....  

BCW


----------



## BookHound (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I've never tried soaking something that was Kryloned.  Honestly don't know what to expect.

I'd look at it this way.  The paint is cheap.  You'll get excellent practice actually painting the rifle.  If the paint comes off, you haven't wasted too much money.  Then you can always step up to Duracoat if you need.  I bet no matter what you'll find other things to hit with that Krylon.

Bottom line, try the Krylon for the cheap experience.  If it stays in place, that's great.  If not, hit it again with the Krylon and clear coat it.  If still not good enough, you have them perfected the technique which will help greatly when applying something a bit more permanent.

Make sense?

I wish you all the best.

Since you and I have the same boss, if this was at all helpful to you I ask you say a simple prayer for my father-in-law and my Dad.  Both are suffering from cancer.  Just one prayer.  I know it helps.  Dad is named Gus and father-in-law is Marvin.   Simple is great.  HE listens to all. 

God bless and keep you,

Mark


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 23, 2008)

Since you and I have the same boss, if this was at all helpful to you I ask you say a simple prayer for my father-in-law and my Dad. Both are suffering from cancer. Just one prayer. I know it helps. Dad is named Gus and father-in-law is Marvin. Simple is great. HE listens to all. 

God bless and keep you,

Mark

Absolutely Brother
thanks for tell me !
PM sent to you

God bless buddy
Randy


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 24, 2008)

Bax Call what sort of smokepole you talking there? What powder do you shoot? And what do you soak the barrel in? I wash mine in the tub after every shooting session, have yet to paint one BUT I like the idea, can't think that water would bother the paint that much specially with a good waterproof paint. I shoot flinty so I would get some wear there but I don't think it would be bad so long as it was prepped well. 

Dang now I guess I need two flintlock shotty's so I can camo one and leave the other one au naturel.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jul 25, 2008)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Bax Call what sort of smokepole you talking there? What powder do you shoot? And what do you soak the barrel in? I wash mine in the tub after every shooting session, have yet to paint one BUT I like the idea, can't think that water would bother the paint that much specially with a good waterproof paint. I shoot flinty so I would get some wear there but I don't think it would be bad so long as it was prepped well.
> 
> Dang now I guess I need two flintlock shotty's so I can camo one and leave the other one au naturel.



TV race fan,
I wish someday to have one like you shoot
Im useing tripple 7 powder.
And just soak the barrell in plain HOT water .
I really like the long guns always have id like one in 36 cal
just to take some bushy tails. Had a friend who was a Mtn. Man and did every thing according to history.
The old ways ...
I would have loved to live in that time frame.
The one im going to paint is a CVA 50 cal .
I also have a 45 cal. break down shoots 209 shotgun primers. 
What is the one you have ? can you pm me picture..
I've seen some real nice smoke poles with real Big prices LOL. 
Iwill give you a pm soon, we need to talk more about the custom of these guns.
Have a great day Bud...
BCW


----------

